# Cane Corso hip Dysplasia



## nerohip (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Cane Corso who is suffering from Hip Dysplasia leading to him have restricted exercise , he is on pain meds

Does anyone have any tips on dealing with a high drive dog who can't exercise much but needs mental stimulation

Any advice in general as to how to improve his life would be great

Video of the poor sod Nero on Vimeo


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 15, 2009)

nerohip said:


> I have a Cane Corso who is suffering from Hip Dysplasia leading to him have restricted exercise , he is on pain meds
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on dealing with a high drive dog who can't exercise much but needs mental stimulation
> 
> ...


What a shame.  I don't think you'll like my answer, but it's my honest opinion having a lot of experience of large working dogs (including American Bulldogs).

I'm presuming you've spoken to the breeder. What did they have to say? I'm surprised they've left you to ask advice on a forum tbh.


 How old is he?
 What were the parents' hip scores?
 What score was your dog rated at, if he's old enough to be properly assessed?

In my personal opinion and experience, a dog with that level of disability would be PTS.  It's not fair to have a high drive dog who wants to do things being shut up in a cage for forced rest, in pain, on lifelong medication and denied access to something as normal as running about. I'm shocked the breeder hasn't advised PTS and given you a refund tbh.

How reputable are they? I don't mean to sound offensive but if I'd have bred that dog I wouldn't have left you with vet bills, a dog in bad condition due to genetic defects, and having to ask advice on a forum. 

Speak to the breeders again ASAP. If nothing else they owe you a good chunk of money back on the purchase price and some follow-up support. They should also be thinking VERY carefully about not breeding the parents again as clearly they're not producing sound offspring. JMHO, and again no disrespect intended. Very best of luck with him. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh and I see it's your first post here, just noticed. Welcome to the forum!  I just wish it was under better circumstances for you. I'll speak to you again when I get your reply. Cheers.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you been referred to a specialist?

Surgery is an option depending on severity. 

Exercise shouldnt be limited too much, as muscle needs to build up to help support the joint.


----------



## nerohip (Nov 21, 2009)

Many thanks for the friendly welcome Rainmaker and for your kind words of support.

To answer your questions:

1. How old is he? - He is just over 17 months.

2. What were the parents' hip scores? - I was told that the hip scores of the parents were 12 and 14 but I was never shown the BVA sheets. I have now found out that there are dogs in his line that have very high hip scores.

3. What score was your dog rated at, if he's old enough to be properly assessed? - He is about to have a final x-ray but at 10 months he had an x-ray that showed he had a shallow hip socket and flattening of the femoral head.

After even gentle exercise, more and more he is starting to become crippled and needs cage rest. The vet said that I should be prepared to PTS for his own comfort and welfare based on his present condition.

During the time that I have owned Nero, I have found out that I have epilepsy and a heart condition and have been in and out of hospital. Despite this, Nero has had almost monthly visits to the vet along with restricted exercise and food intake at their advice.

His condition has been documented all along with the vet but due to my doctor's orders to not put too much stress on my heart, I did not want to get into any arguments with the breeder until I knew all the facts. Even at 10 months when I knew he had bad hips I was not going to ask for a refund because I love the dog.

As he is now regularly in pain, unable to walk properly and depressed I am seeking a refund but have been denied because it's "too late." This is despite the fact that I have documented evidence of his decline. You would hope that there would have been some compassion given with how ill I've been over the last few months, but none has been shown.

I did not start informing the breeder until I was absolutely sure that Nero's quality of life would decrease with his increasingly bad hips. Up until now, I have not been well enough and my medication has not been working well enough to risk putting any strain on my heart.

Again, thank you very much. Believe it or not, your compassion has lifted my mood quite a bit!


----------



## nerohip (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of any games or activities that we can engage Nero in as he cannot exercise properly? 

I have heard that there are puzzle-type boards that you can buy - does anyone have any experience of using these?

Thanks again.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Has your vet suggested surgery...it can be done on insurance if he is insured.


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 15, 2009)

What can I say to that?  For what it's worth, you've done all you can and it sounds like the 'breeder' (using the term loosely) is a profit monger. AKA back yard breeder. 

Fair enough you ideally should have informed them sooner, BUT that's neither here nor there, especially given your heath. I'm registered disabled these days and in a very similar boat to you, so I do sympathise believe me. I know exactly how hard it is with hospital visits and health concerns. 

I suppose (but don't know for sure) that legally the breeder could tell you tough, but the point is what ethical breeder would do so? I've only bred a couple of litters in my life, all working dogs. But even my "mere" non-pedigree working terriers (Sealyham/Russell x Russell) that I bred this year were sent to vetted homes, with a puppy contract, self-written personalised advice sheets, free insurance and a LIFETIME guarantee. The owners were left with no illusions that should ANYTHING go wrong they had my numbers and my email, and I was only ever a phone call and a drive away. 

They were never under illusions that I'd be providing free vet care for life for six £150 Russell pups, because of course I can't afford to do that! But they WERE made clearly aware that should anything crop up they were to bring the pup back for a refund while I sorted it out, or else they could bring me a vet's report (I'll pay) and I'd refund the money they paid and they can keep the dog to treat it themselves. 

That's the way it should be. If you're prepared to bring pups into the world and foist them on a new owner, it's YOUR job to make sure it's done right. Unfortunately, and I don't mean this to sound big-headed, breeders with ethics like that are 1 in 1000 these days. I'm sure ALL the breeders on this forum are similarly ethical, but my point is there's too many chavs and money makers pumping out pups from any two dogs to make a quick buck and look good.  

In your case, I would suggest you WRITE to the breeder and explain fully what has happened to date (without becoming emotional or angry in the letter), and what you want them to do. Enclose COPIES of any vet reports, tests, x rays etc that you have. 

At least that way you can write in your own time, without too much stress, and have chance to sleep on it and re-read before sending to make sure you've said all you want to. Livestock are classed as property under law, and you basically have to claim for "defective goods".  

Hopefully the breeder has some morals and will be happy to contribute to the care of the dog, at least up to the cost of the pup. At 17 months old, with a diagnosis at just 10 months old, they should be more than willing to help you out, support and advise you, and put their hands back in their pockets and look VERY closely at their breeding plans. I wouldn't ever breed those two dogs again personally, but not everyone can put welfare and health before the pound signs in their eyes. 

Do let us know how you both get on, take care of each other, and stick around. All the very best to you. You can always PM me if you feel down or want a chat.


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 15, 2009)

nerohip said:


> Does anyone know of any games or activities that we can engage Nero in as he cannot exercise properly?
> 
> I have heard that there are puzzle-type boards that you can buy - does anyone have any experience of using these?
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm afraid I have no experience of this kind of thing, but hopefully someone else does. As a stop-gap, I'd suggest LARGE raw meaty bones to keep him occupied. Dogs go nuts for them and a suitably sized one will take him at least an hour to get through while he's locked up. Feeling full and satisfied, he'll likely want to sleep.

A kong tightly packed with peanut butter or similar, with some kibble/biscuits mixed in, will likewise keep him entertained for quite some time as he tries to get it all out.

Apart from that, I'm out of ideas. If surgery isn't an option (whether financially or else because it wouldn't improve his mobility and quality of life sufficiently) then personally, regretfully, I'd be looking at PTS. Let's see what can be done first though.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

what a terrible shame. hes a beautiful dog.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

May be joint supplements such as synoquin if he not on those already...available from your vet.

My Golden had HD and did have to exercise on lead quite abit to build the muscle.
Also Hydrotherapy swimming is excellent for HD also to build the muscle up.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

the dogs seems to have a very stiff walk and way too much muscles oh his back legs for a 1 and 1/2 yo...
must have been a very bouncy little pup!!!

unfortunately most of the corso (and large dogs..) pups i have seen back in my hometown who have been cared for in a house (on hard floor and with the bad habit of bouncing like crickets...have come across to this..).

i would think he is very young and strong so the operation on both hips would very likely be successful and can give your pooch a very good quality of life.
the insurance must be able to cover the costs (i suggest you choose a vet hospital in any of the 6 veterinary schools in the UK they have a very high standard for level of care).

good luck, 
by the way, he is a great looking dog!
bets
d


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

hydro! it will keep him mobile, also diet. Apparently raw feeding helps a lot. If insuranced might be worth a shot at surgery.

My dog has elbow dysplasia so i cannot be specific. I was recently advised rhus tox omeophatic medication and ttouch.

To keep him entertained, hide toys for him to find. If you have outdoor area you can scatter feed him, or feed his meals in a kong if indoor. As exercise is still important def hydro therapy.

For mine insurance hasnt covered so we try alternatives, but if you have insurnce you could have a go at acupuncture as well..

Ultimately it is your decision and you have your health to consider. Hope he gets a little better.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I wish I could give you some sound advice, as your dog is so young.

I buy kong toys, some kongs you can stuff. There are other types of toys that offer stimulation. Like the bottle toy with the rope, the rope when pulled blocks the goodies falling out.

My aunt's dog has arthritis, he's a GSD and now 10 possibly 11 years old. He is on glucosamine tablets and still is but a different brand Seraquin tablets (he's been on them for a couple or so week) and already there is some improvement he ran after his stick, albeit his back legs stayed together something he has been able to do for a good few years. He normally trotts after the stick.

All his vitals are working including toileting, he can't lift/cock his leg he just wees like a girl.

Some will assume we are being cruel but you only have to look in his eyes to know he is happy, and when the lead comes out they light up.

My aunt knows he is now on borrowed time, but the time isn't right for him just yet. You like my aunt will know when the time is right. Until then work with your vet and if I come across something different to stimulate him I will let you know and I hope you will return the favour.

Sue


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sorry Nero's so poorly 

These kinds of things are meant to help stimulate the doggy's brain into thinking about what is doing:

Interactive Dog Toys for Educational Play! - UK Dog Online

there are lots of them out there.

I came across a story of a golden retriever puppy who at a few months old had HD and he had surgery and has now been rehomed, he doesn't walk normally but he has done so incredibly well, I will try to find the story for you xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What a beautiful dog, so sad his life's barely begun but he's already going through this, I would definitely look into the interactive toys, hydrotherapy & surgery options rather than having him PTS
V xx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

nerohip said:


> Does anyone know of any games or activities that we can engage Nero in as he cannot exercise properly?
> 
> I have heard that there are puzzle-type boards that you can buy - does anyone have any experience of using these?
> 
> Thanks again.


Hiya so sorry to hear about your boy - you dont sound like you are having the best time of it either - please, please before opting for PTS seek advice from an orthopaedic specialist.Surgery may still very well be an option and improve his quality of life for many years they may also be able to suggest other medication that can be given alongside the painrelief he will already be on - as sometimes GP vets forget about other/additional options.Often the specialists will examine your own vets radiographs and then be able to give options and their opinion without needing to see the dog first.But it is very worthwhile thinking about.


----------



## nerohip (Nov 21, 2009)

On my next vet visit i will be offering all the advice i have been given here, hopeful i will find something to relive his stress


----------



## nerohip (Nov 21, 2009)

The vet was all doom and gloom,any one got opinion on this x-ray

I Know the breeders on here must have quite a few x-rays in their time


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hes gorgeous!! 

Im not a breeder but they look quite shallow, do they not do hip replacements as such in dogs?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Hes gorgeous!!
> 
> Im not a breeder but they look quite shallow, do they not do hip replacements as such in dogs?


I can't comment, not knowing anything about HD or Xrays. Yes they do hip ops, I saw something about them online just now while looking for a bit of info for the OP so it will at least be an option for their poor dog


----------



## nerohip (Nov 21, 2009)

for the amount of discomfort he is the hips don't look that bad to me


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Found this very good site when looking up my dogs info when told my dog had HD. Hope it helps.

Dog, Cat, and Pet Care Tips, Health and Behavior Information by Veterinarians


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've only seen a few x-rays, but I have seen worse ones for HD.

Did you ask your vet about possible hip replacements and such?

Do you know which part of the X ray demonstrates the presence of dysplasia?


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

nerohip said:


> for the amount of discomfort he is the hips don't look that bad to me


Who was all doom and gloom - your own vet or orthopaedic surgeon?
If he was my dog i would be asking for those xrays to be sent to specialist for assessment and further treatment options.TPO, THR etc all depend on age of dog and severity of lameness and assessment of the bones on the radiograph.I dont think they look that shallow however that is a specialist that needs to give you that opinion.
If your vet is not willing to offer these rads to be sent off to specialist - go elsewhere to a vet that will and not just sucking all your pennies away!


----------

